# Food Intolerance?



## JaneGD (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi,

My baby girl is 21 weeks old and weighs 19lbs 3ozs.  She's on the 98th centile, so she's big!.  

About 3 weeks ago she started waking during the night after sleeping through from 2 months old.  We were advised by the health visitor to start weaning as it seemed that she was waking through hunger (although we were able to pacify her with a dummy and didn't have to resport to feeding).  We have introduced baby rice, and in the last week or so we have mixed it with sweet potato, pear and banana (individually).  She loves her food and easily eats 2-3 tablespoons at lunch and dinner.

Now she's waking even more frequently - every hour or 2 - with really bad wind.  We can hear her popping away and either its painful or the noise is waking her.  She also has baby eczema on her face which seems to be getting worse.

Do you think this is a food intolerance?  We have only recently worked out that it is wind that is waking her so I don't know which of the foods it is likely to be, so do I go back to feeding her just milk for a few days and then re-introduce baby rice?  Or do all babies go through a windy phase when you first introduce solids?

The C&G helpline said that once we had introduced solids we should carry on but I'm not sure how I work out which food is causing the problem.  

Any help or advice much appreciated as I'm exhausted from being woken up continually.

Jane


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Jane

Hope you are ok.

Sorry for not posting earlier..each time I go to post someone..normally dh nags me for the pc !! 

How are things??

Things should settle down with the wind..its just her tummy getting used to food. Try just giving one food at a time so that you can see if there is one that is really causing her most discomfort. It doesnt mean that she can never have it..it just means that until she is used to food its best avoided.

Jxx


----------



## JaneGD (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Janette,

Thanks for the reassurance that babies takes a while to settle in with solids.  We went back to just baby rice yesterday and things were much better last night.  

As you suggest, we are going to go back to one at a time to see what was causing the problem - I think it was the sweet potato.  

Thanks for the advice.

Jane


----------

